# 3.2 Turbo...or Supercharger?



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking at options for my R32, assume cost is roughly the same (tbc...but HPA have their 'free fitting' deal on the Typhoon for 3 cars at the moment, and also 35% of the trade-in FT400 kits). Which would you choose and why?

Supercharger - HPA Typhoon:
HPA Motorsports Inc. - Typhoon

Note this is *wheel hp*, on US 93, which is similar to our 97/98









Turbo HPA FT400 / HGP400:
HPA Motorsports Inc. - FT400

Again this is *wheel hp*, on US 93


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Without looking at the pretty pictures, I think there is a difference and it depends on what you want.

A super-charger should be easier and cheaper to fit as they are "bolt-on" with minimal changes. Superchargers don't get hot to the extent that a turbo does; obviously it will at a point, so it depends on how much you are trying to squeeze through. A turbo always runs at high temperatures.

A turbo is more effecient as it uses the exhausts gasses to produce compression - the super charger is driven by the engine itself.

A turbo will give you a kick, where a supercharger should be more linear.

If money wasn't an issue (and nor was other practical things like space) then two devices would be even better. Either a Turbo and a SuperCharger, or twin turbo (small and big?).


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Supercharge for the win. Instant power no having to wait for it to spool up. Also I think they're more reliable as they don't get as hot, no need to let it run down after a drive. And they sound wonderful.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmmm. A huge kick up the ass on boost, or linear power with that lovely whiiiiine!? Tough call [smiley=bomb.gif]

:?: :?: :?:

Nope, still can't decide!!

You've come from a BT car, so why not go for a change with the SC?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Rob, I think the SC would augment the natural power delivery of the 3.2 lump, just much stronger. That way you won't loose the character ofthe car 

Josh


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Turbo on a Big engine is a different prospect to a big turbo on a 1.8T!

Going turbo ... just not sure which one yet....


----------

